# Aspartame, No Calorie Sweetner during Diet HURT ME BAD



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I just wanted to mention my experience with *Aspartame* under all of its names, I tried it 15 years ago in diet sodas when dieting and started getting chest pains, super heart burn constantly, with a heavy feeling like a car parked on my chest, hard to breath, then one day I thought this all started after I started drinking these diet drinks, so I thought I'd stop them for a while just to see. Well within just 5 days or so I felt better and forgot picked up a diet soda on the drive home and before I got home all the bad symptoms were reoccurring. Last year my spouse brought some sugerless drink home that I liked I asked about the aspartame and she said is wasn't in the drink, so I started drinking it daily, about 3 weeks into this my knees started hurting so bad I could hardly walk, and beyond miserable. then my wife came in and said that they had put another new name on aspartame and it was in the drink I was consuming. I immediately quit drinking it but had not even thought that the two could be connected, but within a week my knees quit hurting completely and haven't hurt since I quit the new name Aspartame product. I just thought others should know of my experience. I know it doesn't bother all, but those it does without even a thought could be dieing because of it and not have a clue, best wishes ray


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep...it's some vile, nasty stuff! I won't allow it into my home or into my family.

I'm glad you have figured out what was causing your trouble.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

yes, it is bad stuff. I had a diet Coke addiction for years, finally went off it and most of my headaches are gone. Pam


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Bad, bad stuff. It wasn't out very long (as Nutrasweet) when I discovered that I got nasty headaches after eating anything with it. So I kept it out of my home. Then, years later, one of my sons developed bad eczema, allergies and asthma. One of the things his dr told me: aspartame triggers all those things. 

Had a heck of a job explaining to grandma why she had to feed my kids REAL sugar sweetened things instead of those 'healthy' sugar-free products she was fond of giving them when they were at her house.

Ironic that 10+ years after I went 'crazy' and banned any and all artificial sweetners from the diets of me and my kids, aspartame is now publicly acknowledged as not so good afterall.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wouldn't have it in my home either.i dont drink pop but i was using asparatame in my tea a few years ago when i decided to avoid sugar. i got rageing headaches . it was awhile before i figured out the cause. ~Georgia.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

...try finding chewing gum WITHOUT it !!!! ICKY stuff !!! I did just find packets of Stevia ..hope its not a joke !! I think Sucralose is bad too.....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Put High Fructose Corn Syrup on that list too !!!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

And MSG - I almost passed out in a chineese restraunt eating food with that in it. A friend was ready to call 911... I get the same allergic reactions as that of aspartamine.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://search.mercola.com/Results.aspx?k=Aspertame


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

i have read dr Mercola's book, well almost the whole thing, called Sweet Deception, it was recommended by my naturopath, that is what finally got me to quit. Pam


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

PeosiCo. recently stated it would remove all _full-sugared soft drinks_ from schools. 

I think this is commendable, but I'm concerned that since they put the qualifier - full-sugared - in their press release, they'll substitute with aspartamine or another sweetener that's just as bad for the kids. 

http://opa.yale.edu/news/article.aspx?id=7356


----------

